# Most overrated songs



## Rocko (Sep 20, 2017)

I got losing my religion by R.E.M.      


God I hate that song


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2017)

Rocko said:


> I got losing my religion by R.E.M.
> 
> 
> God I hate that song



I think it's got merit in its composition, although its wear does have limits.

If I never hear "Satisfaction", Sympathy for the Devil" or "My Girl" again it will still be short of too much.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't have very many songs that I despise, but Willie Nelson's "On the Road Again" is one of them.

Why?  Because on my first ship which was a combat stores UNREP ship (USS CONCORD (AFS-5), EVERY TIME we disconnected cables and started to pull away after resupply, our "break away" song was that one. 

Listening to it up to 5 times per day, 5 days per week for six months straight will do that to a person.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 20, 2017)

You Light Up My Life from way back. They played this song 24/7 for a year and good god the streets were running red from so many bleeding ears. It was good the first time then turned into the Chinese ear torture.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 20, 2017)

Heavy Duty Judy by Zappa.....omg if I hear it on the radio one more fucking time


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Heavy Duty Judy by Zappa.....omg if I hear it on the radio one more fucking time



Weird -- never even heard of it 

I would add, anything that involves Robert Plant.  The wanker.


----------



## Peach (Sep 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy Duty Judy by Zappa.....omg if I hear it on the radio one more fucking time
> ...



Anything by Journey, 95% of Foreigner's caca.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2017)

DAMN this thread  --- now I got "Freebird" running thru my head


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2017)

Layla was played way to much,i cant believe the other songs on that LP were ignored....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy Duty Judy by Zappa.....omg if I hear it on the radio one more fucking time
> ...



Hey, "In the Mood" is one of my favorite songs by him!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy Duty Judy by Zappa.....omg if I hear it on the radio one more fucking time
> ...



I hadn't ever heard that song either. Not bad listening the first time but I can see now if you hear it 50 times it would get old.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Layla was played way to much,i cant believe the other songs on that LP were ignored....



Bellbottom Blues was my fave.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 20, 2017)

_I did it my way_, especially when sung by Frank Sinatra.


----------



## konradv (Sep 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> DAMN this thread  --- now I got "Freebird" running thru my head


I was thinking _Sweet Home Alabama._


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 20, 2017)

Eloy said:


> _I did it my way_, especially when sung by Frank Sinatra.



Everything Frank Sinatra did was overrated.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Layla was played way to much,i cant believe the other songs on that LP were ignored....
> ...


one of the great Guitar albums but yet they acted like layla was it.....


----------



## featherlite (Sep 20, 2017)

konradv said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN this thread  --- now I got "Freebird" running thru my head
> ...



I never get sick of that song


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > _I did it my way_, especially when sung by Frank Sinatra.
> ...


i never thought frankie had that great of a voice,i could not see what all the fuss about him was about....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2017)

Eloy said:


> _I did it my way_, especially when sung by Frank Sinatra.



Hey, did you ever hear Joe Arpaio sing that song?  He totally butchered it.


Careful............it will make your ears bleed.

And.................just for all the fans of that wonderful ear worm song "Mmmmmbop", here ya go.  Listen for just 10 seconds and it will stay with you the rest of the WEEK!


----------



## featherlite (Sep 20, 2017)

I love pink floyd but "just another brick in the wall" that whole cd was really overated.


----------



## konradv (Sep 20, 2017)

featherlite said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Dumb lyrics.  What does _"Watergate does not bother me, does your conscience bother you?" _mean?


----------



## konradv (Sep 20, 2017)

Love S&G, but _Bridge Over Troubled Water_ was overrated.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Layla was played way to much,i cant believe the other songs on that LP were ignored....
> ...



We used to wear out _Key to the Highway_.  Never got old.

Clapton and Allman were sitting in the studio jamming between takes and launched into it.  Tom Dowd was on the crapper.  He heard what was going on and yelled "Roll tape!  Fer fuck's sake, roll tape!!"  That's why the record begins with a fade-in.  

OK I paraphrased the quote.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 20, 2017)

featherlite said:


> I love pink floyd but "just another brick in the wall" that whole cd was really overated.



Agreed.  When that song came out, it was played WAAAAYYYY too much.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2017)

featherlite said:


> I love pink floyd but "just another brick in the wall" that whole cd was really overated.



"Meddle" was Peak Floyd.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 20, 2017)

I believe that someone should do the world a major service, and gather up every song ever performed by ABBA, being careful not to miss the very last copy of "Dancing Queen", and put them in a large pile some place in Iraq, and drop a thermonuclear bomb on them, making certain that not even dust particles remain, and that everything is vaporized. If they would also include EVERY disco song ever produced, from "I will survive", through "YMCA", then I would vote them in as dictator of the world for life.

And in an unrelated event, find every surviving member of whoever the hell sang, "Elvira", and make them eat every tape, disc, and record.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> I believe that someone should do the world a major service, and gather up every song ever performed by ABBA, being careful not to miss the very last copy of "Dancing Queen", and put them in a large pile some place in Iraq, and drop a thermonuclear bomb on them, making certain that not even dust particles remain, and that everything is vaporized. If they would also include EVERY disco song ever produced, from "I will survive", through "YMCA", then I would vote them in as dictator of the world for life.
> 
> And in an unrelated event, find every surviving member of whoever the hell sang, "Elvira", and make them eat every tape, disc, and record.



I think you could totally pull that off at a Chicago White Sox game.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 20, 2017)

Peter Frampton "Do you feel like I do" which I disliked immediately and after hearing it several hundred times totally despise it. Frampton IMO was also way over rated.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I got losing my religion by R.E.M.
> ...



I like Losing My Religion.

Under the Bridge, from the Red Hot Chili Peppers.....when that song starts, I clench my teeth and look for the quickest way to turn it off or vacate the area.  When Kedis sings that "Take me to the place I love..." line, I want to see his head explode.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 20, 2017)

For years, I wanted to Tie a Yellow Ribbon 'round Tony Orlando's mouth, turn him upside down and water board him.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2017)

Anything and everything by the Beatles.


----------



## Peach (Sep 20, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> I believe that someone should do the world a major service, and gather up every song ever performed by ABBA, being careful not to miss the very last copy of "Dancing Queen", and put them in a large pile some place in Iraq, and drop a thermonuclear bomb on them, making certain that not even dust particles remain, and that everything is vaporized. If they would also include EVERY disco song ever produced, from "I will survive", through "YMCA", then I would vote them in as dictator of the world for life.
> 
> And in an unrelated event, find every surviving member of whoever the hell sang, "Elvira", and make them eat every tape, disc, and record.



Please do, add in Def Leopard and Toto.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Sep 20, 2017)

Hands down    Hello by Adele.

Every time I hear "I must have called a thousand times" I die a thousand deaths.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 20, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> I don't have very many songs that I despise, but Willie Nelson's "On the Road Again" is one of them.
> 
> Why?  Because on my first ship which was a combat stores UNREP ship (USS CONCORD (AFS-5), EVERY TIME we disconnected cables and started to pull away after resupply, our "break away" song was that one.
> 
> Listening to it up to 5 times per day, 5 days per week for six months straight will do that to a person.


When I was a member of Starfleet on the U.S.S. Enterprise they always played "Fly Me To Moon" when we left Spacedock.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have very many songs that I despise, but Willie Nelson's "On the Road Again" is one of them.
> ...


Uriah Heep wrote the Wizard for me.....then the Elves started playing it every time i walked into the Tavern they ran.....it got old....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 21, 2017)

Anything by the Beatles


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 21, 2017)

Stairway to Heaven (not even in LZ's top 10)
Born In The USA (not much of his stuff is good, except for Born To Run which is a masterpiece)
Early Beatles stuff


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Stairway to Heaven (not even in LZ's top 10)
> Born In The USA (not much of his stuff is good, except for Born To Run which is a masterpiece)
> Early Beatles stuff



Oh yes that reminds me --- anything with Bruce Springstein's voice on it.  

Sounds like a never-ending regurgitation.

One day I did a radio show, started off with "for the rest of the morning we'll be playing music like this" and started "Born to Run".  I let it go eight bars and cut the turntable power off so it slowed to a stop, then opened the mic and said "April Fool!" and put on something completely different.

That was satisfying.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Shake It Off by Taylor Swift.  Not a very good song and not even one of her best songs.  I don't know why people like that song so much.  Probably because she's addressing some things people do actually say about her.  Lol.  But the song itself is not very good, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I hate this song.  Totally overrated.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

The Macarena and A Little Bit of Mary . . . blah, blah, blah . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Shrimpbox said:


> Hands down    Hello by Adele.
> 
> Every time I hear "I must have called a thousand times" I die a thousand deaths.



Love that song!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Stairway to Heaven (not even in LZ's top 10)
> ...



Springsteen?  How about Bob Dylan!  I don't know how his whiney voice and run-together words became so popular.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Not a fan of his nasally voice either.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I think that some songs are overplayed but that doesn't necessarily mean they are overrated.


----------



## featherlite (Sep 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



His voice was pretty annoying. I dont really like any raspy singing voices. They all sound like they have strep throat.


----------



## featherlite (Sep 21, 2017)

Shrimpbox said:


> Hands down    Hello by Adele.
> 
> Every time I hear "I must have called a thousand times" I die a thousand deaths.



 They did a really funny spoof about that song on SNL. Its hilarious.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 21, 2017)

They played this POS to death when I was in H. S.


----------



## featherlite (Sep 21, 2017)

Jimmy Buffets silly lost shaker of salt. 
...and the flamingo heads.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I used to think that, at first.  Then I dug the words out of his mind and then the voice didn't matter any more.
Fatter o' mact, it becomes a co-character.

That said, Dylan's most overrated song was "Like a Rolling Stone".  Enough already.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 21, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> I believe that someone should do the world a major service, and gather up every song ever performed by ABBA, being careful not to miss the very last copy of "Dancing Queen", and put them in a large pile some place in Iraq, and drop a thermonuclear bomb on them, making certain that not even dust particles remain, and that everything is vaporized. If they would also include EVERY disco song ever produced, from "I will survive", through "YMCA", then I would vote them in as dictator of the world for life.
> 
> And in an unrelated event, find every surviving member of whoever the hell sang, "Elvira", and make them eat every tape, disc, and record.


ABBA are fantastic. One of the best pop groups of all time.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Stairway to Heaven (not even in LZ's top 10)
> ...


Sacrilege....

Who DO you like?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Stairway to Heaven (not even in LZ's top 10)
> Born In The USA (not much of his stuff is good, except for Born To Run which is a masterpiece)
> Early Beatles stuff




Springsteen is one of the greatest song writers ever. Period. His voice? hhhmmm....yeah not the greatest singer. Neither is Dylan.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 21, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that someone should do the world a major service, and gather up every song ever performed by ABBA, being careful not to miss the very last copy of "Dancing Queen", and put them in a large pile some place in Iraq, and drop a thermonuclear bomb on them, making certain that not even dust particles remain, and that everything is vaporized. If they would also include EVERY disco song ever produced, from "I will survive", through "YMCA", then I would vote them in as dictator of the world for life.
> ...


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 21, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > ABBA are fantastic. One of the best pop groups of all time.



Not everybody's cup of tea, but you can't deny them their place in pop history. Totally agree about Elvira...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Marisa Monte.  

​Amirite, CrusaderFrank o meu irmao?

But that would be an entry for most _under_rated.  This thread is _over_rated -- it's supposed to be full of negatives.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Didn't we have a discussion in which you talked about how important vocals are, and that you think rap isn't really music because of the vocals?


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey Jude
Satisfaction
Do You Feel Like I Do


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Stairway to Heaven (not even in LZ's top 10)
> ...


I agree. He sucks.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 21, 2017)

To me, every song from the Oak Ridge Boys that does not include my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders is over rated.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. "Gonna Take A Lot Of River", "Beyond Those Years", "Bridges And Walls", "No Matter How High", "Baby, You'll Be My Baby", "You're My Soul And Inspiration", "Change My Mind", and "Lucky Moon" are the songs that Steve did the leading for that were released to radio.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> > Hands down    Hello by Adele.
> ...


You know Chris, you are probably right. The woman certainly has a beautiful voice, but the song was played ad nauseum, you couldn't get away from it. I just couldn't take it anymore.

How about this one, I want you to want me, Cheap Trick


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Not exactly.  I said it wasn't music if the vocals are not _singing_.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 21, 2017)

There's somebody's song --- no idea who it is --- that follows me around in stores (well there are many but in this case...) -- built on a cliché phrase that they somehow think it's cool to keep running it over and over.

The chorus goes...

_The first cut is the deepest_

Oh crapola, I can feel it coming, the're gonna do this line over and over, right?

_The first cut is the deepest
_
Deep, man.  I can't imagine what the next line is going to be... 

_The first cut is the deepest

FOR CHRISSAKE SOMEBODY MAKE IT STOP   
_
_The first cut is the deepest_


----------



## Snouter (Sep 21, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Peter Frampton "Do you feel like I do" which I disliked immediately and after hearing it several hundred times totally despise it. Frampton IMO was also way over rated.



I have to take issue with this.  Recall Frampton was in the supergroup Humble Pie.  Steve Marriot was basically a prototype for SRV in the 80's.


As far Do You Feel Like We Do, it was overplayed on FM radio sure, but it was brilliant.  Verse and chorus were basically circle of 5ths progressions much like Neil Young stuff.  The talk box requires the voice to follow played notes.  Then the Leslie.  Etc.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Nailed it, bro


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2017)

The 80's were hell on earth with hits like this played to death.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 22, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


They played this song 5 times a day when I was in the middle-east.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2017)

Snouter said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Frampton "Do you feel like I do" which I disliked immediately and after hearing it several hundred times totally despise it. Frampton IMO was also way over rated.
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I love ABBA.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

This is a great song!


----------



## Snouter (Sep 23, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Anything and everything by the Beatles.



I have the book where someone broke down all the vocal harmonies Paul did, and all the guitar and bass Paul did.  And sometimes drums.  Paul is one of rocks geniuses.  I would say ten times more intelligent and creative than Frank Zappa.  Paul's songs (The Beatles) are the basis for much of American rock music.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 23, 2017)

Rocko said:


> I got losing my religion by R.E.M.
> 
> 
> God I hate that song


Anything by taylor swift or lady gaga.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2017)

Snouter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Anything and everything by the Beatles.
> ...



I would have hung an "agree" on this post but for the unfortunate contrast with Zappa.

FZ didn't have McCartney's facility for melody (hell no one does) but he was starkly original and brooked no pretentiousness, admirably so.  In that trait he outpaced McCartney and most everyone else just as McCartney does in melody.

Agree on the import of the Beatles body of work, but without Lennon's collaboration (and harmonies), McCartney's music was all melody and no edge.  Just as without PM, Lennon's music was all edge with little melody.

Btw his drumming was eminently forgettable.  To wit, "Dear Prudence" and "Ballad of John and Yoko".


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I could never take Paul seriously after, "Just Another Silly Love Song".


----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



I'm trying to even imagine (no pun intended) Frank Zappa writing a song like that.

I got nothin'.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## PredFan (Sep 24, 2017)

Snouter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Anything and everything by the Beatles.
> ...



I didn't say Paul, I said The Beatles. Everything they did was vastly over rated crap.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 30, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> I believe that someone should do the world a major service, and gather up every song ever performed by ABBA, being careful not to miss the very last copy of "Dancing Queen", and put them in a large pile some place in Iraq, and drop a thermonuclear bomb on them, making certain that not even dust particles remain, and that everything is vaporized. If they would also include EVERY disco song ever produced, from "I will survive", through "YMCA", then I would vote them in as dictator of the world for life.
> 
> And in an unrelated event, find every surviving member of whoever the hell sang, "Elvira", and make them eat every tape, disc, and record.


Elvira was written in 1966, by Dallas Frazier.  It was covered several times (including by Kenny Rogers), but far and away the best-known version (#1 country, #5 Billboard pop, #1 Cash Box pop) was the 1981 Oak Ridge Boys recording.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Because most of the people who like it were as baked as he was?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 30, 2017)

featherlite said:


> Jimmy Buffets silly lost shaker of salt.
> ...and the flamingo heads.
> View attachment 150562


Buffett is actually quite underrated as a lyricist.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 30, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


That was SUPPOSED to be, well, a _silly love song_.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 2, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



Love that song!  It's "some people want to fill the world with silly love songs."


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The title is actually _Silly Love Songs_.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Whatever, it's a catchy tune!


----------

